# Parking outside Disneyland Paris ... good idea?



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi ... chatting to a couple of mh-ers the other day they said it was possible to park in a large car park right outside Disneyland Paris. Anyone tried this? Apparently there is a charge but not sure how much.

We are due to travel Calais-southwards 16th Aug and a day (or two) at Disneyland is just what the doctor ordered so we were thinking of stopping there on our way. (Doctor says ok... but osteopath may say different!) :roll: 

Any tips, recommendations or advice on where/how exactly the car park is or signposted, cost of car park and/or Theme Park, can you travel (without mh) easily into Paris, best route from Calais.... etc etc. 

All advice really appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi G

There is a big carpark INSIDE Disneyland you can park on overnight, not sure about outside


stew


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi stew ....thanks for quick response!

aah ... perhaps they meant inside Disneyland. They said they went there once on Xmas day which must have been different!

Have you any details ... or just follow the Disneyland and look for all the motorhomes?!

A slight digression ... what's the collective noun for a bunch of motorhomes? 
An "Aroma" of motorhomes? ("a roamer" ... get it? :roll: )

Probably a topic for a new post!

cheers

john


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi John. There have been a number of posts with details of the parking at Disney. Can't help further at the mo but I am sure if you put "Disney" in the search I am sure you will find them all.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

OK parking in the designated park that has facilities ie showers, toilets, water, dumping station IF you can stand the noise of the road sweepers till 3 am! 

We were ther last October when the Park closed earlier than in the summer months. No Electric Light Parade then which I thought was one of the Park's best features. Over 100 Motorhomes there the nights we stayed.

Not sure how much we paid to stay but we paid for 2 nights on entry and we didn't see anyone coming round checking the tickets! 7 Euros a night rings a bell but I can't be sure.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

All of you are correct :lol: , the designated motorhome parking area is _*inside*_ Disneyland's grounds (i.e. you have to pay the parkling fee to get in) but _*outside*_ the theme parks (you have to pay again to get in to these  )

IMRC the fee per night is 20 euros, as Sid says do a search for 'Disneyland Paris' to get more details


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We were at Disney last tuesday / Wednesday.

The cost to park is €20 per day which covers you to 12 midnight. So in theory its €40 to stop over. We paid the €40's but decided to stop the wednesday night also. On the parking sheet it said if you stopped over your time you needed to pay at the toll on the way out. We had every intention of paying the extra but found no toll.

If we were to go again, i think we would just pay for 1 days parking (€20) & take a chance.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

There Have been several threads on this subject here is one see especially post from metromary >disney passport<


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Parking at Disneyland Paris ...it WAS a good idea after all!*

Hi .... an update now we have returned...

- 20 Euros for parking m/h all day inside the park, and includes overnight stay too
- had to display ticket showing the dates we had paid for in the windscreen(they WERE checked)
- great showers and clean toilet block used frequently .. may have been meant for coach drivers but no issues using them the 2 days we stayed there.
- separate ladies shower and toilet room ... again very clean (point of clarification - the wife told me this ... I didn't go in!!)
- no elec hook-up, but rubbish skips, water and disposal point there.
- we actually parked just OUTSIDE entrance gates first night for free (on the right just before entrance Toll Gates) as we arrived about 22:00 ... we could have gone in for 10 Euros the nice lady on the Gate said, but why bother? :wink: and there were about 8 other m/h-ers doing the same.
- m/h parking area cleaner truck goes around at 00:30 each morning, but one minute of noise and you are so kn******d you go bck to sleep!
- must have been 200+ motorhomes there. Loads of italian holidaymakers. Great atmosphere overall
- 5 minutes walk/moving platform to the Theme Park entrance
- 4 minutes walk to Railway Station. We took train into centre of Paris one day (40mins ... easy peezy)
- can see the fireworks from the roof of the m/h if you are not in the Park itself
- if you come out of the Theme Park you can get back in again no probs (one meal and a breather back in the van, before the evening parades etc, and you've recovered the 20 Euros cost of parking!  
- the Aerosmith roller coaster ride is still excellent!!

It was great .... would do it again!

Hope this helps

rgds

John


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

John-when we were there in May the toilet dumping facilities were pretty foul (near where coaches go) No rinsing facilities and the mechanical lever thingy to dump stuff wasn't workjing. Have they sorted that now??


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Disneyland Paris*

Hi Telbell

We were there 17th & 18th August.

We didn't have need to use the toilet dumping bit while we were there, but didn't hear of any complaints from folk we spoke to.

Sounds like your experience wasn't pleasant (!), but everything seemed well organised and working whilst we were there. From a distance all seemed well in the coach area.

*Perhaps someone else in MHF-land has some recent experience and can comment?*

(Telbell ....judging from your avatar you must be a happy L'pool fan right now?! 

cheers

john


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

THanks John- and yes, very happy :lol: :lol: -and I was there!- Is this our season??
YNWA


----------



## 106846 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

has anyone used the aire in the disney car park in the winter season?

In summer there is a waste disposal and water points, shared with the coaches, but it is stated that the water is turned off in the winter season. Drinking water is still available in the rest area.

Is it still possible to "unofficially" empty the waste, has anyone been there off season and seen what the coach drivers actually do? Or is this turned off as well?

Thanks


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bluecheese

Not in winter as such but as I say in May although the toilet/facilities building was open I was not impressed with the toilet dumpimg area which I understand is also used by coaches. There was a water tap about 40 yards from the dump (no hose) but there was toilet paper and all sort of unmentionable things :roll: on the grid of the waste which couldnt be hosed away.


Perhaps I was just unlucky on that visit


----------

